# Greetings from Mt. Ararat Lodge 44 in Bel Air MD.



## MDent (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Brethren,

I was made a Mason in February of this year and raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason in August. it has been with great pleasure that I have enjoyed being brought to light in Masonry and established a great relationship with with the Brethren of my lodge. I look forward to spending some time hear and getting to know everyone.

Bro. Mike Dent
mt. Ararat Lodge 44
Bel Air MD.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 17, 2014)

Welcome, Brother Mike!


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 17, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## MaineMason (Nov 17, 2014)

Greetings and welcome and congratulations on your raising, Bro. Dent! With fraternal greetings, 
MaineMason/Bro. Harris
Casco Loge # 36, Jr. Deacon
Cumberland/Mt. Vernon Chapter RAM #1
Massachusetts Consistory, 32nd Degree, Valley of Boston


----------



## MDent (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks Brothers,

I am looking forward to getting to know everyone and joining in some of the discussions.


----------

